# Mont Chaberton



## free_andy (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der Mont Chaberton will mir einfach nicht aus dem Sinn...

Bereits 2013 versuchte ich mein Glück. Aufgrund des zu späten Aufstiegs, der falscher Reifenwahl und unzureichender Trinkvorräte, habe ich die Tour schweren Herzens abbrechen müssen. Man muss auch verlieren können... Aber: "Saftety first..."

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dppdasfotrojevsg&referrer=trackList

In einigen Videos sehen Teilbereiche wirklich haarsträubend aus. Besonders der Bereich am "einzelstehenden Fels" (ital. Seite). Dort scheint es neben der ca. 0,5m breiten Fahrspur einige hundert Meter nach unten zu gehen...??

Wer kennt die gesamte Strecke (ital./franz. Seite)? Wie war der Zustand 2013? Die Lage wird sich 2014 mit Sicherheit nicht verbessern.

Sportlich Grüße


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. Februar 2014)

na haarsträubend ist am schappi nix. bei der roccia tagliata ist die weganlage sicher 2m breit. und der abgrund hält sich in grenzen, eine schrofenflanke halt.
bergauf werden die meisten aspiranten etwa knapp vor der roccia tagliata absteigen und den rest großteils schieben. zwischenzeitliche fahrversuche bergauf zahlen sich erst wieder am schotterhang oben aus.
zustand der fahrspur hängt von wetter und anzahl der biker ab.
bergab komplett fahrbar, am untersten ende der singletrailskala.
wir waren 2010, ein kumpel 2012 und ein anderer 2013, war eigentlich immer ziemlich ähnlich.
gib "chaberton roccia tagliata" mal in die kugelleiste ein und du hast ungefähr 200 bilder, um dir einen guten eindruck zu verschaffen.

also am reifen sollte es nicht wirklich scheitern, obwohl die abfahrt mit brauchbaren reifen sicher mehr spass macht.

so schauts knapp vorm gipfel aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (6. Februar 2014)

Es sind an der schmalsten Stelle wohl schon weniger als 2m, aber kein Problem zu schieben. Ein paar Motorradfahrer sind allerdings an der Stelle umgedreht. Bild ist von September 2013.




Hochzu ist es eigentlich nie supersteil, aber es liegt oft eine Menge Geröll auf dem Weg. Im September war da eine durchgehende Fahrspur frei, sodass ich mit zehn Minuten Schieben ausgekommen bin. Ist aber verdammt anstrengend und Schieben ist auch nicht viel langsamer. Der Auffahrtsweg ist runterzu gut zu fahren, maximal S1, wenn man keine Abkürzer fährt.
Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wie die Abfahrt vom Sattel nach Westen ist....


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Februar 2014)

ah, das ist wirklich was abgerutscht und etwas schmäler geworden. 

ab dem sattel deutlich schwieriger als die nach O, unten landest im schigebiet... eher unschön.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2014)

Guck mal hier rein, wenn du es nicht über die Suche schon selbst gefunden hast:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cottische-alpen-westalpen-cross-29-09-05-10-2009.421907/

Etappe 3 beschreibt den Aufstieg.


----------



## Carsten (18. Februar 2014)

Servus

War 2013 auch am Chaberton. Haben allerdings die Diritissima ab Montgenevre gemacht. Ab dem Col Chaberton sind wir dann bis zum Gipfel hoch gefahren. Traumhafte Tourenregion...mehr demnächst in meinem neuen Buch

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Carsten (18. Februar 2014)

Hier noch ein Foto

Carsten Schymik


----------

